# Video: High Speed Wahoo Trolling and Deep Dropping, West End Bahamas 1-22-12



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Started the day with a 56 mile crossing over glassy seas from Palm Beach to West End. High speed trolled for wahoo on the outgoing tide and caught two. During slack tide we caught our limit of yellow eye snappers deep dropping in 600-650'. Also picked up a couple rainbow runners on the surface while deep dropping. Back to trolling for wahoo afterwards and landed one more before heading back to Palm Beach.

http://vimeo.com/35649009


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

sweet video there


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nice video. Eye Candy for all.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video. Looks like it was an awesome day.


----------

